# What great timeshares have you gotten for free or almost free?



## Panina (Jul 10, 2018)

What great timeshares have  you gotten  for free or almost free? And how did you get it?

While redoing my timeshare portfolio this past year  I got some great deals so I thought this would be good for others to see what one can get for little or no cost.

This past year,

HGVC Platinum week, 1br at Plantation Beach Club at Indian River, beachfront unit, Florida plus free usage for one year from eBay 

Chetola at Blowing Rock, NC , 1 br, two weeks back to back same unit, highest tdi in interval, from owner on HOA for sale list

Jade Tree, Myrtle Beach, beachfront unit, 1br ( a week I can use, still looking for another, I gifted 3 weeks to tuggers I could not use.) eBay

Blue Ridge Village, 1 br Banner Elk NC, fall foliage week from owner on Redweek

HGVC Surf Club, Marco Island, 2br from generous tugger


----------



## bluehende (Jul 10, 2018)

We bought a Land of Canaan timeshare off ebay for a buck all in.  This is the only time share in a place we love to go and mountain bike.  We love the  place and this year was our 9th year in a row.  The best part is that the resort has an odd maintenance calendar.  We get our first maintenance bill and it is for zero.  The ebay seller had no idea.  So we got a timeshare we love and first years use for a buck.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2018)

From Timeshare Nation- an ad on TUG. 

Innseason Pollard Brook annual fixed week 31- 2 bedroom loft- top floor- corner- private- balcony with the brook running by and nice birch trees and view of loon mountain. Older building, but the unit has been updated decently. 1/2 hour from where our son lives. 2 hours from our week 30 one at Smugglers Notch.

Now if I could just get a week 51 there....


----------



## jackio (Jul 11, 2018)

I got a 3BR EOY at Presidential Villas Plantation Resort from a generous TUGGER.  I also got a couple of Foxrun weeks again given to me by other generous TUGGERs.
Several years ago, I bought a Las Vegas studio in the old Summer Bay Resort (a dump) for $124 off Ebay.  Harrah's wanted the land and bought the resort, giving us a condo complex across the street and renovating everything at no cost to us.  I was upgraded from a studio to a 1BR and the resort became a gold crown resort.  Then Holiday Inn came in and converted anyone to wanted to join the club for $104.  So I now have the Las Vegas Desert Club in the HICV system for $228 all in.  The Linq now is on the land of the old Summer Bay.
I also got in on those South Africa weeks sold by Herb many years ago.  The Dikhololo week was $500 which included 10 years of RCI.  It was still a very good trader, and it got me the Manhattan Club 4 or 5 times.
I have since re-gifted the Foxwood weeks and the South Africa week, and have given away a Hawaii week (bought resale).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 11, 2018)

I was given a Marriott Harbour Pointe week 39 and actually was "paid" to take a Harbour Pointe week 40 in the form of a free week of usage.  These are great Marriott trading units and I'm actually at the Marriott Frechman's Cove in St. Thomas right now on a trade with the week 39.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 11, 2018)

I bought a 1 BR Gaslamp Plaza suites on EBay for $3.25 seller paid closing costs and 2014 maintenance fee. Turns out it was the Plaza Suite 10th floor corner unit. I rent it out for Comic Con every year and we use bonus time to stay downtown.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 11, 2018)

I got a Christmas week 2BR/1Ba unit at Cold Spring for $29 from Sumday.  We've used that unit several times now...so pleased with how that worked out!  And we won a late October week there as well...the resort gives away a less desirable week every Monday night to someone who will just take over MF's.  I use that week to trade for either Feb break or an early summer week.  Works out great...and eventually, we'll just go that week and use the unit.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2018)

The former Warner Springs Ranch, my very favorite timeshare (now closed) ... picked up for $1 on eBay.  Had the deed prepared through the group recommended on this site and then walked the paperwork through the county recorder myself and immediately drove to the resort to get my "owner's card."  I was so excited!

Backstory:  Prior to owning, we had tried exchanging into the resort: no luck.  We tried "just visiting" the property but were stopped at the gate by security, "Need an owner, no unaccompanied entry."  We went to the registration desk and asked to book a cash weekend: denied, required an owner to book it for us.  We walked into the sales office hoping to be offered a "trial package" ... but instead were shutdown and ushered out the door, "You wouldn't like it here."   What?  Were we the 'wrong kind of people' or something?

So, I went on the hunt for a resale on eBay.  It took about 10 months for one to appear and I nervously asked all the questions on my 'due diligence' list.  Other than being _even months_ when I had hoped for _odd months_ it all checked out. Clear!

We enjoyed that timeshare for 10 years before it closed, was put through bankruptcy and sold.   
Soooooo miss that property!


----------



## klpca (Jul 11, 2018)

Back in 2011 I found my week 32 at Carlsbad Seapointe for $500 all in from Sumday. Such a great unit and we use it for day use as well. We also used to own at Club Donatello in San Francisco, which was an ebay purchase - $150 I believe. It was advertised as free closing and came with the first year free. Once the deed was recorded, I called the hoa to book our free week and discovered that we actually had two free weeks available. We used one at the resort, went to the Ridge Tahoe (2 bedroom) at Thanksgiving for another, plus received an xyz week and went to Marriott Grand Chateau (1 bdrm) in Vegas for another week. Once II instituted the size upcharges, I sold it for $1,000. Those were the good old days!


----------



## heathpack (Jul 11, 2018)

I got a Sheraton Broadway Plantation for free on TUG from someone who had bought it from the developer.  Gold plus week, small 1BR so the MF are low, around $550/year.

My idea was to trade into Starwood Hawaii properties, and the first year I booked two back to back 2BR weeks at Westin Kaanapali.  Then I mentioned it to a friend and she wanted to go, wound up insisting on chipping in, we resisted, they insisted so we said fine!  Give us $50 a night.  So they contributed $800 and we went to Maui for 2 weeks for less than free.

Since then, I’ve just used it as a trader into misc resorts, it works very well.  I don’t think I’ve ever had the patience to wait out the results of an OGS, I just grab something I see on line that will work.  Even with MF, exchange membership, upgrade fees, and Eplus, this SBP is usually my cheapest method of exchanging.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2018)

Low buy-in has always been my goal, as is passing things along to new owners the same way. All the timeshares I've ever owned came from either eBay or Sumday, for minimal money. Any I've passed along also went for free, or nearly so.

I initially got my Carlsbad Seapointe EOY week from Sumday for (I think) $29, with closing costs paid by Seller.  Now that I know I won't be using it, and cutting back to prepare for my (hopefully) retirement next year, I have just this week passed it along for free to a Tugger. They live close to the resort, and will be able to use it much more than I ever could have. I hope they enjoy owning there.

Years ago I bought an oceanfront 1br at Kauai Beach Villas on eBay for less than $50, all in.  I used it probably ten years, really enjoyed it, then downsized, and gave it away to a Tugger, who paid just a few hundred dollars in transfer fees. We are still in touch, and they love the resort.  Win-win.

Dave


----------



## linsj (Jul 11, 2018)

Years ago I bought an EOY at Kauai Beach Villas on eBay for $1 (I think). Then I bought two annual weeks there for $1 and $3 (I think). One of those three came with a free week. I gave away the EOY on TUG right after buying the annual weeks. Last year I gave away the other two on Craigslist. In all three cases, the taker paid closing/transfer fees. I had nine years of great vacations there, but it was time to move on.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2018)

My best bargains are Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  I got them all from eBay and some had current use year included.  Some sellers lied about current use year included, too.  

I only get summer float weeks and I like to have the deeded weeks be between weeks 24-32.  

But Vistana is a terrible management company and is destroying the value of what we own.  1) The online system doesn't work for people with multiple units;  2) You cannot book your deeded week over a year out, as the rules state you are supposed to be able to do;  and 3) No one cares about your problems when you own more units than they believe is necessary.


----------



## pittle (Jul 11, 2018)

When we had our first timeshare, I subscribed to Timesharing Today.  There was an ad to buy one Timeshare for $1200 and get one free.  We did and the one we paid $1200 for was Ocean Landings in Cocoa Beach, FL.  It was ground floor ocean-front and had 1-bedroom and 2 bathrooms.  We only went once and traded it with either RCI or II the rest of the times.  We sold it eventually to someone who owed a week there and wanted more weeks. The one that came free was an awesome exchanger - Wind in the Pines in Great Barrington, MA,  we sold it later. when we had so many resales and decided to own where we wanted to go.

But, we consider our best deal the Buganvilias in Puerto Vallarta.  We had taken the update as we owned 2 of the 1-bedroom units (eBay purchases for less than $500 for both), we were shown an ocean front unit in 2010 and they wanted $13,000 for a 1 bedroom unit after taking our 2 weeks in on trade.   We had seen an Imperial Suite on eBay a few days before and the next day bought it for $5.50 INCLUDING CLOSING & TRANSFER FEES!!! This was basically 2 one bedroom units - one was smaller and one had 2 bathrooms.  These are the end units on floors 18-26.  The next year was stayed in it and had the option of staying 2 weeks for the price of 1 MF.   We attended the update in 2011 and traded it and our older weeks that had 5 years left on the contract for the newly renovated unit on the top floor looking towards town in the Imperial Sky Suite every Thanksgiving.  While it cost us more than the $13,000, we are in the suite that is the model when owners are not in it.  The view is spectacular and we have 2 balconies 2 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, and 2 kitchens.  The family loves joining us there and we get bonus weeks so we can have a crowd.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 14, 2018)

jackio said:


> I got a 3BR EOY at Presidential Villas Plantation Resort from a generous TUGGER.  I also got a couple of Foxrun weeks again given to me by other generous TUGGERs.
> Several years ago, I bought a Las Vegas studio in the old Summer Bay Resort (a dump) for $124 off Ebay.  Harrah's wanted the land and bought the resort, giving us a condo complex across the street and renovating everything at no cost to us.  I was upgraded from a studio to a 1BR and the resort became a gold crown resort.  Then Holiday Inn came in and converted anyone to wanted to join the club for $104.  So I now have the Las Vegas Desert Club in the HICV system for $228 all in.  The Linq now is on the land of the old Summer Bay.
> I also got in on those South Africa weeks sold by Herb many years ago.  The Dikhololo week was $500 which included 10 years of RCI.  It was still a very good trader, and it got me the Manhattan Club 4 or 5 times.
> I have since re-gifted the Foxwood weeks and the South Africa week, and have given away a Hawaii week (bought resale).


Those were the good old days using grass shacks to trade into MC and I did same with cheap Sudwala weeks. I also got free Foxruns and gave those away for free years later...I had visited and even served on advisory board there...along with trading when trade power was so good with II. My best cheap purchase was Marriotts BeachPlace platinum season for $972 on ebay.


----------



## JanT (Jul 14, 2018)

Carol C said:


> My best cheap purchase was Marriotts BeachPlace platinum season for $972 on ebay.



Now THAT was a good buy!


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 14, 2018)

I got a free Mardi Gras week right here on TUG. My family and I love it!


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 14, 2018)

My freebie was my Monarch Crown Suite Week.  I bought it for $25,000, used it 5 or 6 years, then sold it for $42,000 less commission.  Thus better than free...

George


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 14, 2018)

My SDO 2/2 Lockout on Ebay for $19
Pinestead Reef on Ebay from Sumday for $70


Each unit I use and love... I need to find a deal now for MI timeshare


----------



## JPATLA (Jul 14, 2018)

Great. But what’s your maintenance fees.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2018)

JPATLA said:


> Great. But what’s your maintenance fees.



I don't think that question is part of the intention of this thread.  Maintenance fees are an ongoing cost of owning any timeshare. You'll pay those regardless of purchase price, free or otherwise. 

Dave


----------



## A.Win (Jul 14, 2018)

For free, I got 3 Bali Hai weeks for Wyndham points. They are probably worth $1,500 to $4,500 each now. Maybe a bit less a few years ago when I bought them. If purchased from the developer, they would be $25,000 to $60,000 EACH. So Wyndham retail prices are simply too high and only worth considering if you highly value VIP benefits.

I think it's important to estimate the current market value of what you received for free. Otherwise, it is difficult for readers to know how much you saved.


----------



## cookie55 (Jul 14, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I don't think that question is part of the intention of this thread.  Maintenance fees are an ongoing cost of owning any timeshare. You'll pay those regardless of purchase price, free or otherwise.
> 
> Dave


I’m sorry, I disagree and agree with JPATLA too. The concept is not only to get it free or for a buck, but also keep the maintenance fee LOW as well. A lot of people unload them for a buck or free because they want out from under the high maintenance fee! Buyers be educated.


----------



## winter_gary (Jul 14, 2018)

I have bought three times a weeks at Sedona Springs Resort (2 bedroom 1750 sq ft sleeps 10) for a buck each week included paid maintenance and a free week. Closing cost was also included. Weeks were even, odd and an annual, great resort with $880 maintenance.


----------



## Panina (Jul 14, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I don't think that question is part of the intention of this thread.  Maintenance fees are an ongoing cost of owning any timeshare. You'll pay those regardless of purchase price, free or otherwise.
> 
> Dave





cookie55 said:


> I’m sorry, I disagree and agree with JPATLA too. The concept is not only to get it free or for a buck, but also keep the maintenance fee LOW as well. A lot of people unload them for a buck or free because they want out from under the high maintenance fee! Buyers be educated.



My intent for this thread was to share our experiences with each other about our free finds and educate others especially newbies visiting tug that great timeshares can be gotten for little or no cost.

I agree maintenance fees are important but what is high for one can be reasonable for another.  It is subjective. 

You have given me an idea for a new thread “Do you own a desirable Timeshare with a lower Maintenance fee cost?
Again this will be subjective to opinion but can give other some ideas if low maintenance fees is a must.


----------



## cookie55 (Jul 14, 2018)

winter_gary said:


> I have bought three times a weeks at Sedona Springs Resort (2 bedroom 1750 sq ft sleeps 10) for a buck each week included paid maintenance and a free week. Closing cost was also included. Weeks were even, odd and an annual, great resort with $880 maintenance.





Panina said:


> My intent for this thread was to share our experiences with each other about our free finds and educate others especially newbies visiting tug that great timeshares can be gotten for little or no cost.
> 
> I agree maintenance fees are important but what is high for one can be reasonable for another.  It is subjective.
> 
> ...


Exactly, very well put. Thx u


----------



## bluesky123 (Jul 14, 2018)

Panina said:


> What great timeshares have  you gotten  for free or almost free? And how did you get it?
> 
> While redoing my timeshare portfolio this past year  I got some great deals so I thought this would be good for others to see what one can get for little or no cost.
> 
> ...



I am NEW to this but very interested in getting a great/almost free timeshare.  I understand I need to pay yearly maintenance fee, lower the better. Where do I look & find these? 

I am seeking 1 week timeshare around Dallas, Texas.  Nearest beaches are in Galveston or Corpus Cristie.  Other driving distance may also be considered. Would also consider Las Vegas. Anyone interested in unloading their timeshare at free/almost? 

All genuine requests & wisdom responses are welcome. NO *tricks* please.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 14, 2018)

bluesky123 said:


> I am NEW to this but very interested in getting a great/almost free timeshare.  I understand I need to pay yearly maintenance fee, lower the better. Where do I look & find these?
> 
> I am seeking 1 week timeshare around Dallas, Texas.  Nearest beaches are in Galveston or Corpus Cristie.  Other driving distance may also be considered. Would also consider Las Vegas. Anyone interested in unloading their timeshare at free/almost?
> 
> All genuine requests & wisdom responses are welcome. NO *tricks* please.



I don't think there are many timeshare is Texas, but look here on TUG marketplace and also EBAY and SUMDAY and Timeshare Nation.


----------



## Panina (Jul 14, 2018)

bluesky123 said:


> I am NEW to this but very interested in getting a great/almost free timeshare.  I understand I need to pay yearly maintenance fee, lower the better. Where do I look & find these?
> 
> I am seeking 1 week timeshare around Dallas, Texas.  Nearest beaches are in Galveston or Corpus Cristie.  Other driving distance may also be considered. Would also consider Las Vegas. Anyone interested in unloading their timeshare at free/almost?
> 
> All genuine requests & wisdom responses are welcome. NO *tricks* please.





mpumilia said:


> I don't think there are many timeshare is Texas, but look here on TUG marketplace and also EBAY and SUMDAY and Timeshare Nation.


I have also found free weeks on Redweek


----------



## Mister Sir (Jul 14, 2018)

I found my free timeshare right here on TUG. The "seller" paid all transfer and closing costs and even gave me their unused RCI points.


----------



## ChestersMom9 (Jul 14, 2018)

I was given a 3 bedroom unit at Village by the Gulf for $500.  I am from that part of the world, and there is no measuring the joy and fun that it has brought to me, family, and friends.  That is what this is about, right?!

I have two weeks at Meadowlake in Montana.  I exchanged for RCI Points. For me and my needs, it is working out beautifully.  The exchange fees are a little high and annoying, but adding up what I am getting, I am happy and ahead of the game.  I will be traveling around Colorado for two weeks this month at Indian Peaks and Wyndham Durango, then at Marina Fiesta Resort in Cabo for Winter Break.  I have plenty of points left for whatever else my little heart desires.


----------



## Panina (Jul 14, 2018)

Mister Sir said:


> I found my free timeshare right here on TUG. The "seller" paid all transfer and closing costs and even gave me their unused RCI points.


Where is it?


----------



## Carol C (Jul 14, 2018)

bluesky123 said:


> I am NEW to this but very interested in getting a great/almost free timeshare.  I understand I need to pay yearly maintenance fee, lower the better. Where do I look & find these?
> 
> I am seeking 1 week timeshare around Dallas, Texas.  Nearest beaches are in Galveston or Corpus Cristie.  Other driving distance may also be considered. Would also consider Las Vegas. Anyone interested in unloading their timeshare at free/almost?
> 
> All genuine requests & wisdom responses are welcome. NO *tricks* please.



You may want to call the resale folks at Peregrine Townhomes at San Luis pass. I owned there for trading and also stayed once. They had a few severe tropical storms in recent years and had to close during rehab. Not sure of current status, but when they had storm damage owners bailed and so they sold units cheap,  even had a BOGO deal. Good luck finding a deal!


----------



## chriskre (Jul 15, 2018)

I got a Christmas Mountain Village UDI for free from the HOA.
I did have to pay a special assessment later on but it's been an awesome trader
so I've definitely gotten my money's worth out of it.


----------



## dsexton (Jul 15, 2018)

Love this topic !  We got into timesharing about 6 years ago.  Unfortunately bought our first from the developer (but still under $10k) at Beach Quarters in VA Beach.  I then immersed myself in this site, educated myself and bought 3 more off eBay for net/net free once I factored in current year usage, etc. that came with each.  We now own:

 RiverPointe in Napa Valley EOY, 2 bed L/O - floats all year and always use this one. 
 Westin Lagunamar - Annual 2 bedroom L/O, Gold Season (have used it and traded it)
 Sea Scape Beach and Golf Villas in Nagshead, NC, summer week 2 bedroom L/O - my BEST trader and very low MFs. 
I trade through II and all my friends can't understand how we 'afford' to travel so much.  I just let them think we are rich


----------



## schenriq (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice thread and probably why it's on the TUG weekly newsletter. We got a couple:

SBP 1BR. This is the smaller side of the 2BR lock-off at the pre-Starwood phase. Got it for about $100 and an estoppel saying that there is an unused week but seller will use it so do not count on it. After the transfer, while I'm following up with Starwood, they politely asked me what I'd like to do with the _unused_ week. I deposited that to II and snagged a 1BR (not the studio but the biiig 1BR of the lock-off) Four Seasons Aviara with it. Ergo, this SBP "purchase" is better than free.

Timbers @IPV (Yellowstone area) 2BR fixed summer week. I was browsing Sumday's clearance inventory one January and there's this fixed summer week at a town we'd stayed at and loved. Listing says that it comes with an unused week for about $30. Got that free week after transfer and got it listed at TUG's LMR. It rented for my asking price which I then used for paying next year's MF in full.


----------



## silentg (Jul 19, 2018)

We bought a week at The Pines in Baysie VA for $29.00 It is one bedroom week 29. This was 3 years ago. We haven’t stayed there yet. We keep trading it for other places. Only week we payed a lot was OL and that was converting our studio to a 2 bedroom with points. I think we payed $7,000. For 127,000 points. The other timeshares we have were all bought or given to us from TUG members.
We had 7 timeshares now we have 5. Eventually we hope to have just two. Not buying or getting anymore timeshares. We enjoy trading or staying at our places.
Silentg


----------



## marijalas (Jul 20, 2018)

Panina said:


> My intent for this thread was to share our experiences with each other about our free finds and educate others especially newbies visiting tug that great timeshares can be gotten for little or no cost.
> 
> I agree maintenance fees are important but what is high for one can be reasonable for another.  It is subjective.
> 
> ...




I would be interested in a new thread that would analyze the worth of the "free" purchase. In order to evaluate the value of the purchase,  maintenance costs as well as other costs must be taken into consideration. What is the price to use that timeshare? Is it cheaper to rent or own? In other words, what is the bottom line?


----------



## heathpack (Jul 20, 2018)

marijalas said:


> I would be interested in a new thread that would analyze the worth of the "free" purchase. In order to evaluate the value of the purchase,  maintenance costs as well as other costs must be taken into consideration. What is the price to use that timeshare? Is it cheaper to rent or own? In other words, what is the bottom line?



So... start such a thread if that’s what you’re interested in.

I think we’ll probably find that some cheap weeks are no bargain.  Some expensive weeks are actually cost efficient.

But if you start such a thread, a few things that should be considered when we’re talking about costs are:  hassle factor/ease of use (because time has value too), risk/remedy if something goes wrong with a reservation, features of ownership that allow for additional savings (early booking say allowing for FF mile use on flights) and exit strategy for the unit (what is it worth when you’re done with it, and if worthless, what will it cost for you to get rid of it).


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2018)

All I know is we have had our free one since 2015 and are very happy with it. Sure- it's in an older building. But- the inside has been reasonably updated. Top floor corner loft unit. 2 bedroom - almost really like a 3 bedroom with 2 baths. The resort is in a great location and has real nice amenities and activities.

Maintenance fee is $788. Week 31- 1/2 hour drive from our sons' place and 2 hours from our week 30 timeshare and 6 hours drive to our home.

It is a deeded fixed week so we just show up. Easy peasy.


----------



## Helaine (Jul 21, 2018)

I was given a Fiesta Americana Platinum 1 BR 4800 points in Cabo San Lucas totally free from a fellow Tugger who moved to Florida a couple of years ago. It's an HGVC Affiliate and it's a beautiful property staffed with very friendly people - it's so nice that I haven't gone to their other properties in Cancun, or Acapulco or anywhere else - but I will soon. ;-) A win-win.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 22, 2018)

We purchased four Waikiki Banyan time shares about 1990 for $500 each. They are small 650 ft.² one bedroom, not fancy condos.  They always seemed to need a bit of upgrading and be behind the times but they were comfortable well located and inexpensive. They trade very well and the maintenance fees for Hawaiaan are relatively cheap. Under $600 a month  presently.  We almost always got a bonus week when we deposited them for trade. We used two a year and most times and traded two.  We have use this to trade for two bedroom units at any Marriott in season and the Westin villas in Scottsdale  about 10 times.  We purchased these through an HOA and received the right to use. We gave them back last year with no problem as we only had the right to use.  Our children had no interest in us giving them to them and we didn’t want to go through the hassle of trying to get a few hundred dollars for them.  There is a hotel in the same property and the condos right now for a couple thousand dollars a week. So our savings were very appreciable.
G


Panina said:


> What great timeshares have  you gotten  for free or almost free? And how did you get it?
> 
> While redoing my timeshare portfolio this past year  I got some great deals so I thought this would be good for others to see what one can get for little or no cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2018)

Most of ours are resale from TUG, some free, some just closing costs, one was a fee but under $1,000.
We had Seven, now 5, but maybe a 6 I’m looking at now.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Jul 22, 2018)

silentg said:


> Most of ours are resale from TUG, some free, some just closing costs, one was a fee but under $1,000.
> We had Seven, now 5, but maybe a 6 I’m looking at now.
> Silentg


Lol, looking too.  I thought I was done.  I might be gifting two more if this one comes thru.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 22, 2018)

Panina said:


> Lol, looking too.  I thought I was done.  I might be gifting two more if this one comes thru.


I hope the one your looking for comes through for you... You are such a generous Tugger....I hope it comes back three-fold for you...


----------



## Stressy (Jul 22, 2018)

Carlsbad Inn. Fixed week, fixed unit. I paid transfer fee and closing. It's a "sometimes" Labor Day weekend, week 36.  Great time to be at the beach in California after the kids have gone back to school. This was my dream timeshare....and THEN, I returned to work at a school district  I usually trade it with GPX for my spring break or Thanksgiving week. Can't wait to retire and use it appropriately again.


----------



## Panina (Jul 22, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hope the one your looking for comes through for you... You are such a generous Tugger....I hope it comes back three-fold for you...


Actually working with two different Realtors on two different properties.  Not a happy camper with either right now. Both are lax, waiting for answers.  Hoping, time will tell.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 24, 2018)

marijalas said:


> I would be interested in a new thread that would analyze the worth of the "free" purchase. In order to evaluate the value of the purchase,  maintenance costs as well as other costs must be taken into consideration. What is the price to use that timeshare? Is it cheaper to rent or own? In other words, what is the bottom line?



Exactly right. There is usually a reason why it’s free. Free is often too much

My first purchase wasn’t free but $1 is pretty close. It was 3 weeks that had been converted to 385000 wyndham points   Because the maintenance fees were a little more than average $1 was probably too much to pay but because of a mistake in wyndhams title department it made me a vip owner. This purchase formed the basis of a pretty good rental business

I made two great purchases at wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans   The first I got for a dollar and the fees had been paid for the coming year and it included a reservation for Mardi Gras. I rented that week for $1000   
The second was a Mardi Gras week for $100 or so. MF in both cases $550 and I rented them for between $1500 and $2000


----------



## swditz (Oct 18, 2018)

our free or close to free are  innseason falls at Ogunquit week 21  innseason surfside week 41,  innseason captains quarters oceanside ,
 discovery beach florida week 7,  we also picked up a 65000 innseason point vacation club for free. All included next year usage for free. Most all were from fellow tuggers. If you know what you are looking for and are patient you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2018)

None of mine were free but a few of them had a paid week available for my use. I was able to rent the weeks to offset the purchase price. One of the weeks rented out for $1800 and I think I paid $1. So that one is better than free. 

Bill


----------



## Panina (Oct 18, 2018)

easyrider said:


> None of mine were free but a few of them had a paid week available for my use. I was able to rent the weeks to offset the purchase price. One of the weeks rented out for $1800 and I think I paid $1. So that one is better than free.
> 
> Bill


I consider $1 paid qualifies to be considered free by tuggers.


----------

